# Long ears or short ears???



## NikkiB

Samson is due another trip to groomers tomorrow and I was wondering about his ears.
She always leaves them really long like large spaniel ears, but then they get so knotty! They get wet when he sniffs in the rain etc etc. I'm thinking of having them cut quite short as I've noticed a lot of your poos have much shorter more squared ears.
was just wondering what you all asked for when went to groomers regarding their ears??


----------



## dio.ren

I just ask her to round off her ears and to make them as short as she can. She balances it out with the rest of her head. The shorter the hair on her head the shorter she can make her ears When they are too long they drag in her water bowl and in the wet grass etc.......so I like them better on the shorter side!


----------



## lady amanda

Lady has naturally really long ears, and the groomer seems to want them to be even longer, I have had to have them shortened a few times because lady will actually trip on them. lol...but I am now going to be grooming her myself....so if anyone has ear trimming tips...I would love to hear them.


----------



## RuthMill

I like it when the ears are cut a bit shorter.. Gives that "bob" look!


----------



## Marzi

Dot has dumbo ears, very spanielie... I suspect that her ears are going to look long even if they are trimmed short.
Kiki's ears are more poodle shaped and I prefer them cut shorter. I think their ears must get very hot if they are left long - plus they talk ages to dry out after wet walks.


----------



## dmgalley

I like J&W long. I know it is a pain but I think it is cute
Jake looks like a coconut head with short ears

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

hahahahah! a coconut head!!! lol that is really funny! 
Even if I trimmed Lady's short...they would still be long


----------



## Janev1000

No he doesn't look like a coconut head......he looks like a teddy bear! - gorgeous!! I think shorter ears definitely gives a 'bear' look which can be very cute! xx


----------



## Yogi bear

Haha coconut head haha! Made me smile. But that's so cute Donna! I like Seymours long, I just ask for a tidy up of his ears but to keep the shape. I use baby wipes on his ears if they have got really wet after our walk.x


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> I like J&W long. I know it is a pain but I think it is cute
> Jake looks like a coconut head with short ears
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha! coconut head too funny He's the cutest coconut I've ever seen!


----------



## RuthMill

dmgalley said:


> I like J&W long. I know it is a pain but I think it is cute
> Jake looks like a coconut head with short ears
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I love that coconut head look!


----------



## DB1

Jake could have no ears and still look gorgeous!! A lot of groomers will do shorter if they are generally doing a teddy bear cut which is the closest 'grooming style' to the usual groomed cockapoo look, the overall look of the head should be as round as possible - like a teddy bear - or if you are Donna - a coconut!!
have a feel where the bottom of his ears are and decide how much more length than that you want left on (if any) and then tell your groomer.


----------



## RuthMill

DB1 said:


> Jake could have no ears and still look gorgeous!! A lot of groomers will do shorter if they are generally doing a teddy bear cut which is the closest 'grooming style' to the usual groomed cockapoo look, the overall look of the head should be as round as possible - like a teddy bear - or if you are Donna - a coconut!!
> have a feel where the bottom of his ears are and decide how much more length than that you want left on (if any) and then tell your groomer.


Yes this is the look I love...


----------



## NikkiB

Thanks so much. I love the coconut look ha ha. Made me laugh out loud. I think i'll give that ago!!! Will post pictures when I get chance.


----------



## Jedicrazy

I think it depends on the shape of their face. I've tried both cuts on my two and it really depends on how short the rest of their face is (and the body), I like it to look in proportion .


----------



## Tinman

I like long too - it gives them a bit more character, look forward to seeing the new groomed Samson!


----------



## JoJo

ha ha ha only cockapoo owners could call the ear look .. a coconut head !!! That is so funny  

I like the coconut head look, not too short but thinned and a good size to suit the face shape and cut .... a teddy bear look but not too long and too full .. but hey its all personal choice really. As cockapoo owners we can change the look of our dogs and they always look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mairi1

Oh I'm definitely in the long eared camp 

Sometimes I overdo it though and Molly looks a little too Dumbo like!! ....


----------



## dio.ren

Little Molly looks like a little angel all the time She has such a sweet face! I'm sure she could give my Molly advice on how to be a good girl


----------



## dmgalley

mairi1 said:


> Oh I'm definitely in the long eared camp
> 
> Sometimes I overdo it though and Molly looks a little too Dumbo like!! ....


She is beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1

dio.ren said:


> Little Molly looks like a little angel all the time She has such a sweet face! I'm sure she could give my Molly advice on how to be a good girl


Don't be fooled by the cuteness 

xxx


----------



## DB1

Lovely picture - Molly the Mop! cute one of course.


----------



## dmgalley

We are long ears all the way

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

All gorgeous!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I have them trim around the ears to keep the shape of the ear. Turns out hers are longer compared to his.


----------



## NikkiB

Well here it is........ Samson's coconut head! And I love it!!!!! He looks so cute. I think this is the best the groomers ever done his face.






I'm definitely a shorter ears fan!!!!!


----------



## mairi1

Aw he looks gorgeous and the shorter ears make him look more puppy like 

xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Really great job with the groom. Beautiful face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

NikkiB said:


> Well here it is........ Samson's coconut head! And I love it!!!!! He looks so cute. I think this is the best the groomers ever done his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a shorter ears fan!!!!!


I love it!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Samson looks adorable love his cute little head!


----------



## DB1

That is a lovely groom, lovely dog too.


----------



## RuthMill

I love the puppy look... SOO cute!


----------



## NikkiB

It does make him look younger. I wonder if I should have the coconut hair cut!!!!!!!


----------

